# Where would you rank Infinite Zamasu in DC and Marvel



## Impulse (Aug 21, 2021)

Just curious

What Level would Infinite Zamasu be on DC and Marvel Comic Universe 

And What DC and Marvel Character is he equivalent to


----------



## Fused (Aug 21, 2021)

Above your fave and he is also the strongest fictional character beyond Zeno himself.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Ningen 2 | Old 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Impulse (Aug 21, 2021)

Fused said:


> Above your fave and he is also the strongest fictional character beyond Zeno himself.


Zeno wouldn't make it top 10 of either DC or Marvel


----------



## Fused (Aug 21, 2021)

Impulse said:


> Zeno wouldn't make it top 10 of either DC or Marvel





Only the best can take out the best, there is no other way

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 21, 2021)

Multiversals are a dime a dozen in Marvel and DC, never mind the fact that they're fucking with multiverses that are MUCH bigger than the entire Dragon Ball verse.

Zeno and Zamasu wouldn't even register as impressive to cosmic scale comic characters at all. 
They would get swatted like flies

Reactions: Agree 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Aug 21, 2021)

Zeno wouldn't make it to top anything in Marvel considering each reality has an M-body of Eternity.

Though Marvel's strongest peak-human would oneshot and steal Zamasu's soul, without even having to sit up from his throne.

Reactions: Informative 1 | MAXIMUM 6


----------



## Kurou (Aug 21, 2021)

Fused said:


> Above your fave and he is also the strongest fictional character * beyond Zeno himself.*


But then you post this


Fused said:


> Only the best can take out the best, there is no other way




Make up your mind buddy. If you're going to wank Zamasu I suggest tightening your grip and putting some elbow grease into it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Dreams of Tommorow (Aug 21, 2021)

herald level threat nothing more, nothing less

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Aug 21, 2021)

Ben Grimm probably throws a steel beam at him and he dies.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Fused (Aug 21, 2021)

Kurou said:


> But then you post this
> 
> 
> 
> Make up your mind buddy. If you're going to wank Zamasu I suggest tightening your grip and putting some elbow grease into it.


I meant "besides Zeno himself", because you know "beyond" is a synonym of "besides". Does your exceptional debate knowledge not provide you with this piece of information

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## accountmaker (Aug 21, 2021)

Gets stomped by amazo tier


----------



## TrueG 37 (Aug 21, 2021)

Kurou said:


> But then you post this
> 
> 
> 
> Make up your mind buddy. If you're going to wank Zamasu I suggest tightening your grip and putting some elbow grease into it.


>Fused
>knowing what he's talking about and putting elbow grease in his statements 

Dave Chappelle tier comedy right there   .

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## TrueG 37 (Aug 21, 2021)

That one line Galactus says to god characters in mvc3 couldn't fit any better if it tried  .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Artist (Aug 21, 2021)

Fused said:


> Above your fave and he is also the strongest fictional character beyond Zeno himself.


My Fav is Spider Man and Wolverine so I guess he's right above them that's not that strong.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kurou (Aug 21, 2021)

Fused said:


> I meant "besides Zeno himself", because you know *"beyond" is a synonym of "besides". *Does your exceptional debate knowledge not provide you with this piece of information


You suck at english and fellatio apparently

If you could worship with half the fervor  @Rom the Chad Knight does I'd believe you actually like Zamasu. Right now you're working the shaft but nothings happening. There's just no passion in it. Try spitting on it a bit and work up a nice rhythm.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 3 | Lewd 1


----------



## Fused (Aug 21, 2021)

Kurou said:


> You suck at english and fellatio apparently
> 
> If you could worship with half the fervor  @Rom the Chad Knight does I'd believe you actually like Zamasu. Right now you're working the shaft but nothings happening. There's just no passion in it. Try spitting on it a bit and work up a nice rhythm.


How dare you question my loyalties. I was willing to get banned to defend Zamasu's honour in this dead forum, my loyalties are clear.


----------



## Artist (Aug 21, 2021)

Fused said:


> How dare you question my loyalties. I was willing to get banned to defend Zamasu's honour in this dead forum, my loyalties are clear.


Seriously? He's not even a good villain he's a crappy one. How's this forum still dead?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fused (Aug 21, 2021)

Artist said:


> Seriously? He's not even a good villain he's a crappy one. How's this forum still dead?


He's the best villain in Anime history. I could explain why, but it would be out of topic...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Artist (Aug 21, 2021)

Fused said:


> He's the best villain in Anime history. I could explain why, but it would be out of topic...


Fine I'll make a thread on it later.


----------



## Impulse (Aug 21, 2021)

Fused said:


> Only the best can take out the best, there is no other way


Still don't see how that put either of the two above most DC Marvel Cosmic/God beings


----------



## Fused (Aug 21, 2021)

Zamasu is immortal by the way and has perfect regeneration capabilities, so no one can harm or kill him...

Reactions: Old 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Kurou (Aug 21, 2021)

Fused said:


> How dare you question my loyalties. I was willing to get banned to defend Zamasu's honour in this dead forum, my loyalties are clear.


Getting banned is the first step

where is your army of dupes waiting to descend at a moments notice?

The wails of the denizens of this sub forum as the cries for their moderators fall on deaf ears?

The screeching of the veterans and they try desperately to contain the wild fire that is your passion for Zamasu?


Disappointed tbh

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## accountmaker (Aug 21, 2021)

Kurou said:


> You suck at english and fellatio apparently
> 
> If you could worship with half the fervor  @Rom the Chad Knight does I'd believe you actually like Zamasu. Right now you're working the shaft but nothings happening. There's just no passion in it. Try spitting on it a bit and work up a nice rhythm.


Stop fetishising immortal demigods. Zamasu isn't an object friend


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 21, 2021)

> No one can harm or kill him
> Literally showed a gif of him being killed earlier in this very thread  

And acting like his regen matters to Marvel/DC characters who've dealt with characters with far better regen than Zamasu.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## accountmaker (Aug 21, 2021)

Fused said:


> Zamasu is immortal by the way and has perfect regeneration capabilities, so no one can harm or kill him...


That doesn't mean much. There are characters within the Marvel who can warp reality to a higher degree than even Zeno. Fuck, MCU Thanos could probably do it with the IG.


----------



## Fused (Aug 21, 2021)

Adamant soul said:


> > No one can harm or kill him
> > Literally showed a gif of him being killed earlier in this very thread
> 
> And acting like his regen matters to Marvel/DC characters who've dealt with characters with far better regen than Zamasu.


By the guy whose title is literally "King of All" 


If only the "King of All" could defeat him (and even then he had to erase the entire Timeline), what does this tell you

Reactions: Old 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## TrueG 37 (Aug 21, 2021)

Fused said:


> Zamasu is immortal by the way and has perfect regeneration capabilities, so no one can harm or kill him...


So immortal and with such perfect regen that Zeno blasted the shit out of him  .


Imagine trying to wank your favorite and prove a point about how much stronger than another character they are, then you show said character getting destroyed by someone stronger than him . That's some brain dead shit if I've ever seen it .

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Fused (Aug 21, 2021)

TrueG 37 said:


> So immortal and with such perfect regen that Zeno blasted the shit out of him  .
> 
> 
> Imagine trying to wank your favorite and prove a point about how much stronger than another character they are, then you show said character getting destroyed by someone stronger than him . That's some brain dead shit if I've ever seen it .


Another troll who doesn't understand context

Reactions: Old 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## The Runner (Aug 21, 2021)

Fused said:


> Zamasu is immortal by the way and has perfect regeneration capabilities, so no one can harm or kill him...


>immortal
>dies

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Fused (Aug 21, 2021)

The Runner said:


> >immortal
> >dies


He didn't die.

He was erased.

There is a difference.


----------



## TrueG 37 (Aug 21, 2021)

Last words Fused hears in his nightmares:

"If you can be a god. Then what shall we call Galactus? "

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Aug 21, 2021)

Zamasu would be the retarded child throwing crayons at the adults in detention.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Artist (Aug 21, 2021)

Fused said:


> He didn't die.
> 
> He was erased.
> 
> There is a difference.


Can current Vegeta beat him? Can current Goku kill him?


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 21, 2021)

_Marvel/DC cast collectively roll their eyes._

*"It's another "God" whining about how evil mortals are. Who wants to deal with this one?"*

_Dr Doom stands up._

*"Give Doom a week." * 

And I'm probably being generous on it taking him a week.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Aug 21, 2021)

Adamant soul said:


> And I'm probably being generous on it taking him a week.


Give him like, 5 minutes to call up his homie Molecule Man.


I'm sure he has a *thought* to spare.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 21, 2021)

ningen getting the cui treatment from Optimus Prime no need for dc

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Fused (Aug 21, 2021)

Artist said:


> Can current Vegeta beat him? Can current Goku kill him?


The Destroyer Beerus admitted that he cannot do anything to Zamasu, so what do you think will happen with this Destroyer novice or his useless friend? They can't even kill Future Zamasu, let alone Infinite Zamasu 


If you watch the arc, they could never beat Zamasu. In the end Zamasu won and defeated the protagonists.


----------



## Blocky (Aug 21, 2021)

You denied having a Zamasu body pillow long ago but I’m starting to actually think you do have one.

Idk why Zamasu of all characters. But hey, maybe you’re just turned on by green skin.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## accountmaker (Aug 21, 2021)

What is going on here


----------



## Fused (Aug 21, 2021)

accountmaker said:


> What is going on here


People are acting like Zamasu is fodder...


----------



## accountmaker (Aug 21, 2021)

Fused said:


> People are acting like Zamasu is fodder...


Seems more like they were exposing how much you wanna bang him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## accountmaker (Aug 21, 2021)

And while that is relatable, it's irrelevant. MCU Thanos solos with the infinity gauntlet.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Aug 21, 2021)

Fused said:


> People are acting like Zamasu is fodder...


He is.

Jesse tells him to go fuck himself.

He complies.

The end.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Fused (Aug 21, 2021)

accountmaker said:


> Seems more like they were exposing how much you wanna bang him


No they are being disingenuous.

"Fodder" when he merged with the entire multiverse and was transcneding the Time-Space Continuum itself, okay...

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Volt manta (Aug 21, 2021)

Fused officially inspired me to update my "2021 Post of the Year" signature.

Reactions: Funny 8 | Winner 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 21, 2021)

on topic he's like imperiex level in dc and maaaaybe high herald level in marvel, nothing more


----------



## The Runner (Aug 21, 2021)

Fused said:


> He didn't die.
> 
> He was erased.
> 
> There is a difference.


You’re right.

He’s SUPER dead

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Artist (Aug 21, 2021)

Fused said:


> The Destroyer Beerus admitted that he cannot do anything to Zamasu, so what do you think will happen with this Destroyer novice or his useless friend? They can't even kill Future Zamasu, let alone Infinite Zamasu
> 
> 
> If you watch the arc, they could never beat Zamasu. In the end Zamasu won and defeated the protagonists.


I'm talking about Hakaishin Vegeta and Perfected UI Goku.


----------



## Derpmaster9000 (Aug 21, 2021)

Good lord this is a mess. Literally no one has actually answered what was posed. They've literally just been dealing with Fused's troll- Actually, who am I kidding? This isn't even trolling. Fused straight up believes everything he just said. Good grief...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 21, 2021)

Adamant soul said:


> Multiversals are a dime a dozen in Marvel and DC, never mind the fact that they're fucking with multiverses that are MUCH bigger than the entire Dragon Ball verse.
> 
> Zeno and Zamasu wouldn't even register as impressive to cosmic scale comic characters at all.
> They would get swatted like flies


Mmmmmm

I don’t want to rule out Zeno just yet. I don’t think he’d be top tier or whatever but he’d be a decently powerful cosmic in Marvel or DC (because *a lot* of them are wanked af)

Zamasu is a pest tho




Kurou said:


> But then you post this
> 
> 
> 
> Make up your mind buddy. If you're going to wank Zamasu I suggest tightening your grip and putting some elbow grease into it.


it’s Fused

he only likes Zamasu and Madara, no one else


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Aug 21, 2021)

Gordo solos said:


> Mmmmmm
> 
> I don’t want to rule out Zeno just yet. I don’t think he’d be top tier or whatever but he’d be a decently powerful cosmic in Marvel or DC (because *a lot* of them are wanked af)
> 
> Zamasu is a pest tho


The day when Super Zeno becomes infinitely multiversal...

Is the day when he may finally be able to fight the strongest peak-human's daughter.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derpmaster9000 (Aug 21, 2021)

Gordo solos said:


> Mmmmmm
> 
> I don’t want to rule out Zeno just yet. I don’t think he’d be top tier or whatever but he’d be a decently powerful cosmic in Marvel or DC (because *a lot* of them are wanked af)
> 
> ...


Better be careful with your words there man. You think the DB-tards are bad? The full wrath of angry comic fanboys when you call out how wanked even some of their characters are is truly a sperg-out that few are ready for... because its so god-damned funny watching them get so salty.


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 21, 2021)

Rom the Chad Knight said:


> The day when Super Zeno becomes infinitely multiversal...
> 
> Is the day when he may finally be able to fight the *strongest peak-human's daughter.*


Per-Percilla 




Derpmaster9000 said:


> Better be careful with your words there man. You think the DB-tards are bad? The full wrath of angry comic fanboys when you call out how wanked even some of their characters are is truly a sperg-out that few are ready for... because its so god-damned funny watching them get so salty.


I don’t think any of these guys are “tards” just that a lot of things said about these characters don’t actually have the feats or accolades to back them up


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Aug 21, 2021)

Derpmaster9000 said:


> Better be careful with your words there man. You think the DB-tards are bad? The full wrath of angry comic fanboys when you call out how wanked even some of their characters are is truly a sperg-out that few are ready for... because its so god-damned funny watching them get so salty.


Zeno could probably beat Eon

Plz do

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 21, 2021)

Rom the Chad Knight said:


> Zeno could probably beat Eon
> 
> Plz do


He just needs a fresh cut

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Aug 21, 2021)

Gordo solos said:


> He just needs a fresh cut


Fresher than the one Percy's gonna give Zeno?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 21, 2021)

Rom the Chad Knight said:


> Fresher than the one Percy's gonna give Zeno?





he’s already bald

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Aug 21, 2021)

Gordo solos said:


> he’s already bald


Who was talking about hair?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Juan (Aug 22, 2021)

accountmaker said:


> And while that is relatable, it's irrelevant. MCU Thanos solos with the infinity gauntlet.


no he doesn't lmao


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 22, 2021)

Rom the Chad Knight said:


> Zeno could probably beat Eon
> 
> Plz do


this is one of the best cosmic designs in marvel fr

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Fused (Aug 22, 2021)

Artist said:


> I'm talking about Hakaishin Vegeta and Perfected UI Goku.


There is no "Hakaishin Vegeta". He's not an official Destroyer he's just developing Destroyer power. An official Destroyer couldn't do anything to him so you do the math.

Goku is fodder to an Immortal. Unless he catches them with the Mafuba technique, he can't do anything.


----------



## Fused (Aug 22, 2021)

Volt manta said:


> Fused officially inspired me to update my "2021 Post of the Year" signature.


So you haven't watched the show if you disagree:


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 22, 2021)

Juan said:


> no he doesn't lmao


Right?

I’d love to see the look on Movie Thanos’s face when the IG doesn’t do shit to Zamasu’s immortality

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Impulse (Aug 22, 2021)

Gordo solos said:


> Right?
> 
> I’d love to see the look on Movie Thanos’s face when the IG doesn’t do shit to Zamasu’s immortality


I somewhat agree that MCU Infinity stones may not do the job

But the infinity stones in the comics


----------



## Fused (Aug 22, 2021)

Impulse said:


> I somewhat agree that MCU Infinity stones may not do the job
> 
> But the infinity stones in the comics


State why.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Impulse (Aug 22, 2021)

Fused said:


> State why.


Didn't Thanos beat Eternity

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Fused (Aug 22, 2021)

Impulse said:


> Didn't Thanos beat Eternity


"Defaets Eternity and usurps his position as the center of all reality"

Zamasu already merged with Reality itself and was transcending into multiple realities, so congrats I guess? Wow impressive?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Impulse (Aug 22, 2021)

Fused said:


> "Defaets Eternity and usurps his position as the center of all reality"
> 
> Zamasu already merged with Reality itself and was transcending into multiple realities, so congrats I guess? Wow impressive?


Do you have anything to prove Zamasu is stronger than Eternity?


----------



## Fused (Aug 22, 2021)

Impulse said:


> Do you have anything to prove Zamasu is stronger than Eternity?


State the major feats of this guy...

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Impulse (Aug 22, 2021)

Fused said:


> State the major feats of this guy...


He mostly got high portrayal same with Zamasu as well 

Eternity is ranked as one of the highest ranking being in Marvel being equal to his sister Infinity while being below Living Tribunal 



And said to be embodiment of everyone and Everything in Marvel



And is said to be one strongest Entity in Marvel 


 And well Marvel Multiverse>> Dragon Ball Multiverse in Size 

Does Zamasu have anything to suggest he equal this or even above him

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Fused (Aug 22, 2021)

Impulse said:


> And well Marvel Multiverse>> Dragon Ball Multiverse in Size


Prove it.


Impulse said:


> Does Zamasu have anything to suggest he equal this or even above him


Yeah, he was stated to be merging with the very fabric of the Cosmos and was trying to become the manifestation of Justice and Order:




He was also capable of transcending the Time-Space Continuum and affect the Present timeline:





To the point that even Beerus and Whis, on their planet far away from Earth, could sense his presence leaking into the Present timeline, which made Whis' skin tingle. Whis describes the energy as "unpleasant", and is visibly annoyed by it:




And naturally he is Immortal, it is stated that not even the Destroyers can destroy an Immortal being...

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Impulse (Aug 22, 2021)

Fused said:


> Prove it.




You can read all of it right here- s

Here is a hint it more than 12 Universes

MCU/Marvel cinematic Universe is literally called  different earth number= different universe


----------



## Fused (Aug 22, 2021)

Impulse said:


> You can read all of it right here- s
> 
> Here is a hint it more than 12 Universes
> 
> MCU/Marvel cinematic Universe is literally called  different earth number= different universe


You have to prove the individual universes are roughly the same size, otherwise a Dragon Ball universe could simply be worth 1000000 Marvel universes in size, you need to prove all this

Reactions: Old 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Impulse (Aug 22, 2021)

Fused said:


> You have to prove the individual universes are roughly the same size, otherwise a Dragon Ball universe could simply be worth 1000000 Marvel universes in size, you need to prove all this


The Marvel Universe have endless possibilities where different things happen in different universes it seems they just clones of another universe where something else happened instead and it described to be infinite



Even DC described their multiverse within a Omniverse to also be infinite



Which contains the DC Multiverse which contain 52 identical Universes alongside other things



Oh yeah Eternity is not even the strongest in Marvel yet DC and Marvel 

Still plenty of characters who outright smash Eternity

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## accountmaker (Aug 22, 2021)

Juan said:


> no he doesn't lmao


And why not


----------



## Fused (Aug 22, 2021)

So no one so far has said what kind of attack would kill or destroy Zamasu, have people forgotten that he is Immortal?

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Impulse (Aug 22, 2021)

Fused said:


> So no one so far has said what kind of attack would kill or destroy Zamasu, have people forgotten that he is Immortal?


Same with DC and Marvel Characters plenty are Immortal 

So what kind of attack would Zamasu do to them 

Also what about Reality changers how does Zamasu deal with that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fused (Aug 22, 2021)

Impulse said:


> Same with DC and Marvel Characters plenty are Immortal
> 
> So what kind of attack would Zamasu do to them
> 
> Also what about Reality changers how does Zamasu deal with that


Deflecting...

Show me what attacks these ningens possess that would defeat Zamasu

Reactions: Old 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Juan (Aug 22, 2021)

accountmaker said:


> And why not


because zamasu spent his entire on screen time beating the shit out of universe busters

and thanos isn't even that, he claims he could be one, but we never see him do it. his best feat is like planet+

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## RavenSupreme (Aug 22, 2021)

Impulse has pretty much done a good job showcasing how insignificantly small the DBZ multiverse is in comparison to the omniversal shenanigans going on within the marvel and dc verse, where one singular multiverse already consists of more regular universes than the entire DBZ verses multiverse combined

zamasu may be a threat to multiple universes within one multiverse, but not to all and by no means does he step outside of that realm.

So...strong herald or skyfather tier in marvel and a threat to the bleed cosmos in dc I guess

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Neutral 1


----------



## Impulse (Aug 22, 2021)

RavenSupreme said:


> Impulse has pretty much done a good job showcasing how insignificantly small the DBZ multiverse is in comparison to the omniversal shenanigans going on within the marvel and dc verse, where one singular multiverse already consists of more regular universes than the entire DBZ verses multiverse combined


Thank you


----------



## accountmaker (Aug 22, 2021)

Juan said:


> because zamasu spent his entire on screen time beating the shit out of universe busters
> 
> and thanos isn't even that, he claims he could be one, but we never see him do it. his best feat is like planet+


What's stopping him from

Turning Zamasu into a Teddy bear with the reality stone
Using the time stone to go back in time and stop zamasu from becoming immortal

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fused (Aug 22, 2021)

accountmaker said:


> What's stopping him from
> 
> Turning Zamasu into a Teddy bear with the reality stone
> Using the time stone to go back in time and stop zamasu from becoming immortal


Yeah he's going to turn THE LITERAL COSMOS into a Teddy bar, Jesus Christ what is this section  


Of all the disgusting downplaying carried out against Zamasu, never would I have imagined that someone would say he can be turned into a Teddy bear

Reactions: Old 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Huxbolex2 (Aug 22, 2021)

I can count at least five comic book characters that are or have become "THE LITERAL COSMOS" in one form or another off the top of my head.

Zamasu is not special, at *all*. Infinite Zamasu would barely even register as Cosmic Cube level in Marvel, or Divine Emanation (from the Sphere of the Gods) level in DC.

In fact, I can't recall any comic cosmic of note that was capable of destroying just 12 standard universes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 22, 2021)

teddy bear zamasu is now canon

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Huxbolex2 (Aug 22, 2021)

Zamasu - after getting utterly btfo'd by comic book heroes - becomes Infinite Zamasu.

Galactus: "Finally, a decent meal!"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## accountmaker (Aug 22, 2021)

Huxbolex2 said:


> Zamasu - after getting utterly btfo'd by comic book heroes - becomes Infinite Zamasu.
> 
> Galactus: "Finally, a decent meal!"


It would just give him cosmic gas


----------



## Huxbolex2 (Aug 22, 2021)

The Spectre and Doctor Fate team up and erase Infinite Zamasu from existence with stray thoughts.

Adam Warlock uses the Soul Gem and literally rips Zamasu's soul from the universe.

Darkseid (from the Sphere of the Gods) uses the Omega Sanction on Infinite Zamasu.

Mister Mxyzptlk literally unmakes Zamasu with his fifth-dimensional technomagic.

There are scores of comic characters who could literally delete the 
entire DBS multiverse in the blink of an eye, let alone Zamasu.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Impulse (Aug 22, 2021)

Fused said:


> Deflecting...
> 
> Show me what attacks these ningens possess that would defeat Zamasu


Ironic since you have not said what attacks Zamasu has that can beat any high tier in said comic

Actually you didn't scale where Zamasu would be in DC or Marvel you just he stronger than my fave who isn't the strongest person in DC

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## J★J♥ (Aug 22, 2021)

I don't know. Dr Strange level ? Marvel power levels have retarded level of separation.

If it's 1vs1 he can't even beat Juggernaut tbh.


If he retains his immortality and ability to absorb universes then he's basically weaker version of Shuma Gorath and probably ends up being tossed out of multiverse.


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 22, 2021)

Juan said:


> because zamasu spent his entire on screen time beating the shit out of universe busters
> 
> and thanos isn't even that, he claims he could be one, but we never see him do it. his best feat is like planet+





accountmaker said:


> And why not


It’s not even that

Movie Thanos needed to exhaust and destroy his gauntlet just to erase people from existence. Hakai is better existence erasure and it can’t kill Zamasu

nothing in the MCU can kill Zamasu, never mind Zeno lmao




OtherGalaxy said:


> teddy bear zamasu is now canon


Eyepatch Zamasu is the closest we’ll ever get to having something that wacky

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan (Aug 22, 2021)

accountmaker said:


> What's stopping him from
> 
> Turning Zamasu into a Teddy bear with the reality stone
> Using the time stone to go back in time and stop zamasu from becoming immortal


1) thanos has never done that
2) that's not how the time stone works
3) even mortal zamasu was sparring with ssj2 goku, which means he's oneshotting thanos

not to mention the stupid speed difference between barely ftl thanos and trillions of times ftl zamasu


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 22, 2021)

Zamasu’s Time Ring cockblocks the Time Stone lmao

Don’t bring in shitty MCU characters like they’re relevant to DB characters


----------



## Fused (Aug 22, 2021)

Yeah do people forget that Super characters are all universal?  


BoG Goku and Beerus were Universal level and would have threatened to destroy the Universe with their fight:





And even Present Zamasu, the weakest and non-immortal version of Zamasu, was able to spar with SS2 Goku POST-GOD ABSORPTION (He absorbed God power in his Base and Super Saiyan forms):





Never mind Future Zamasu who has multiple feats against SSB characters.

And you all think Zamasu, who is Universal level in his weakest form, can be turned into a teddy bear or some shit like that, what are you people smoking

Reactions: Like 1 | Old 1


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 22, 2021)

Remember how Vegetto was nearly immune to being turned into candy?

Zamasu has the same earrings that will protect him from that stuff

even if he’s a teddy bear,  he’s still gonna beat the shit out of MCU Thanos 

like I know we shit on Zamasu but he has good defenses against some hax


----------



## Impulse (Aug 22, 2021)

Gordo solos said:


> Remember how Vegetto was nearly immune to being turned into candy?
> 
> Zamasu has the same earrings that will protect him from that stuff
> 
> ...


How about Comic Thanos with the infinity gauntlet

Reactions: Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Fused (Aug 22, 2021)

Yeah okay Zamasu will lose by being turned into a teddy bear.

A shame no one ever thought of bringing Majin Buu along to the Future, since apparently he could oneshot by turning Zamasu into a candy

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Aug 22, 2021)

Can't disagree with canon.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Worldbreaker (Aug 22, 2021)

Damn I don't know why you guys rank him so low

I kinda view him very high, like around Gorr when he fused with the All-Black in the future

I can se him beating the Hell-Lords on neutral ground

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 22, 2021)

Worldbreaker said:


> Damn I don't know why you guys rank him so low
> 
> I kinda view him very high, *like around Gorr when he fused with the All-Black in the future*
> 
> I can se him beating the Hell-Lords on neutral ground


Mortal Slayer vs God Slayer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 22, 2021)

Huxbolex2 said:


> The Spectre and Doctor Fate team up and erase Infinite Zamasu from existence with stray thoughts.
> 
> Adam Warlock uses the Soul Gem and literally rips Zamasu's soul from the universe.
> 
> ...


Like hell Warlock is clearing DBS 

Zamasu’s soul is immortal, you can make a decent case for it cockblocking the Soul Stone

a single stone is really not that powerful

Reactions: Informative 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Aug 22, 2021)

Gordo solos said:


> Mortal Slayer vs God Slayer


Both would get soul sucked by Sir Percy.

Perhaps it would be...the only thing they share, besides shitty writing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## accountmaker (Aug 22, 2021)

Juan said:


> 1) thanos has never done that
> 2) that's not how the time stone works
> 3) even mortal zamasu was sparring with ssj2 goku, which means he's oneshotting thanos
> 
> not to mention the stupid speed difference between barely ftl thanos and trillions of times ftl zamasu


Why wouldn't he be able to?


Gordo solos said:


> Remember how Vegetto was nearly immune to being turned into candy?
> 
> Zamasu has the same earrings that will protect him from that stuff
> 
> ...


First, Buu's transmutation beam≠ altering reality itself. 2nd, where was it stated that the portara earrings were what protected Vegeto?


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 22, 2021)

Rom the Chad Knight said:


> Both would get soul sucked by Sir Percy.
> 
> Perhaps it would be...the only thing they share, besides shitty writing.








accountmaker said:


> First, Buu's transmutation beam≠ altering reality itself. 2nd, where was it stated that the portara earrings were what protected Vegeto?


It’s magic. They both fall under the same category. Daizenshuu suggests that Vegetto resisted because of the potaras



nevermind the fact Zamasu’s body and soul is enchanted by a much superior reality warper than the Reality Stone to begin with

MCU is beneath DB where it belongs

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Volt manta (Aug 22, 2021)

Worldbreaker said:


> Damn I don't know why you guys rank him so low
> 
> I kinda view him very high, like around Gorr when he fused with the All-Black in the future
> 
> I can se him beating the Hell-Lords on neutral ground


The issue is that most relevant Marvel/DC cosmic characters are able to destroy more universes than he's been shown to possess or carry had that he's unable to resist (high level reality warping, existence erasure, concept erasure, etc.)

On top of being slow enough to the point most high tiers could blitz him seeing as how speed stops becoming an issue of relevance once you start passing characters higher than Galactus/similar ranking DC characters, so they have all of the time to do whatever they want to him.

_On top of _not having hax to deal with some characters more esoteric abilities like conceptual regeneration, ability to come back from various points in time, "deathlessness," etc.

He should be able to beat cosmic characters that don't fit those qualifications, however.


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 22, 2021)

I wouldn't really call beating Hell Lords on neutral ground as "so low" - it's pretty much what Volt said, anyone who is above universal and already in the multiversal range is usually hitting into the hundreds/thousands/infinite range, or was destroying/affecting more universes at once

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huxbolex2 (Aug 22, 2021)

Gordo solos said:


> Like hell Warlock is clearing DBS
> 
> Zamasu’s soul is immortal, you can make a decent case for it cockblocking the Soul Stone
> 
> a single stone is really not that powerful


Being immortal in some way doesn't automatically confer anyone soul manipulation resistance. Besides, nothing in DBS has shown the ability to resist the kind of things the  is  The of the Soul Stone's abilities are something well beyond what DBS has shown this far.

I'm not extremely well-versed in comics, but I'm sure people like @The Runner and @The Immortal WatchDog can pick up the slack here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 22, 2021)

didn't the soul stone get retconned recently to contain a multiverse or some dumb shit like that

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Worldbreaker (Aug 22, 2021)

Volt manta said:


> The issue is that most relevant Marvel/DC cosmic characters are able to destroy more universes than he's been shown to possess or carry had that he's unable to resist (high level reality warping, existence erasure, concept erasure, etc.)
> 
> On top of being slow enough to the point most high tiers could blitz him seeing as how speed stops becoming an issue of relevance once you start passing characters higher than Galactus/similar ranking DC characters, so they have all of the time to do whatever they want to him.
> 
> ...


Yeah I get you I know and agree with what you wrote but I'm not talking about the very top of the food chain of Marvel, my comment was more aimed for posts saying he gets at some high meta-humans and a herald tier at best

The dude engulfed a small multiverse and was also going to do it to different timelines the only characters I can see doing that shit at the the lowest are Hell-lords and Skyfathers


----------



## accountmaker (Aug 22, 2021)

Gordo solos said:


> It’s magic. They both fall under the same category. Daizenshuu suggests that Vegetto resisted because of the potaras
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see it mentioned anywhere in that excerpt. Just because they're both "magic" if they even are doesn't mean they're the same tier. Falling under the same category doesn't mean anything here.

I'll give you that. Super Shenron should be above MCU IG, but we're not talking about the soul stone, just transforming his body via reality warping. He could still be "immortal", but he'd be an immortal popsicle or inanimate cardboard box instead.


----------



## Worldbreaker (Aug 22, 2021)

OtherGalaxy said:


> didn't the soul stone get retconned recently to contain a multiverse or some dumb shit like that


Yes there's a pocket multiverse inside the Soul stone


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Artist (Aug 22, 2021)

OtherGalaxy said:


> ningen getting the cui treatment from Optimus Prime no need for dc


What Mother Eater or Zeed from Digimon?


----------



## Artist (Aug 22, 2021)

Fused said:


> The Destroyer Beerus admitted that he cannot do anything to Zamasu, so what do you think will happen with this Destroyer novice or his useless friend? They can't even kill Future Zamasu, let alone Infinite Zamasu
> 
> 
> If you watch the arc, they could never beat Zamasu. In the end Zamasu won and defeated the protagonists.


People here seem to think TOP Fodder can beat him.


----------



## Artist (Aug 22, 2021)

Fused said:


> People are acting like Zamasu is fodder...


He would literally get off screened by Squirrel Girl.


----------



## Fused (Aug 22, 2021)

Artist said:


> People here seem to think TOP Fodder can beat him.


Those people do it to annoy me and other Zamasu fans.

In truth it is clearly stated that no one, Destroyer or not, can kill Zamasu. Meaning that even the mighty Jiren would simply exhaust himself to death trying to fight him.

Why do you think Jiren was nowhere to be seen in the Future Trunks arc?

Reactions: Old 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Artist (Aug 22, 2021)

Fused said:


> No they are being disingenuous.
> 
> "Fodder" when he merged with the entire multiverse and was transcneding the Time-Space Continuum itself, okay...


Can we just agree that if he fused with Marvel or DC multiverse he'd be stronger than he was in Super?


----------



## Artist (Aug 22, 2021)

Fused said:


> Those people do it to annoy me and other Zamasu fans.
> 
> In truth it is clearly stated that no one, Destroyer or not, can kill Zamasu. Meaning that even the mighty Jiren would simply exhaust himself to death trying to fight him.
> 
> Why do you think Jiren was nowhere to be seen in the Future Trunks arc?


That totally contradicts Whis's statement that Beerus can destroy anything.


----------



## Fused (Aug 22, 2021)

Artist said:


> That totally contradicts Whis's statement that Beerus can destroy anything.


Ah Yes, let us believe someone else's word over the Destroyer himself telling you that he cannot destroy an Immortal being. Let's also trust someone who doesn't even use Hakai energy  


I'm afraid we cannot agree on anything


----------



## Artist (Aug 22, 2021)

OtherGalaxy said:


> on topic he's like imperiex level in dc and maaaaybe high herald level in marvel, nothing more


I don't see him beating Captain Universe.


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Aug 22, 2021)

Dane > Vector


----------



## accountmaker (Aug 22, 2021)

Goku rapes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Artist (Aug 22, 2021)

Impulse said:


> I somewhat agree that MCU Infinity stones may not do the job
> 
> But the infinity stones in the comics


Why not?


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Aug 22, 2021)

OtherGalaxy said:


>


Only infinitely multiversal?


----------



## Artist (Aug 22, 2021)

Impulse said:


> He mostly got high portrayal same with Zamasu as well
> 
> Eternity is ranked as one of the highest ranking being in Marvel being equal to his sister Infinity while being below Living Tribunal
> 
> ...


Why are you even using this character? Too strong.


----------



## Artist (Aug 22, 2021)

Impulse said:


> You can read all of it right here- s
> 
> Here is a hint it more than 12 Universes
> 
> MCU/Marvel cinematic Universe is literally called  different earth number= different universe


DBZ Super actually had 18 universes 6 of them was erased by Zeno.


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 22, 2021)

Huxbolex2 said:


> Being immortal in some way doesn't automatically confer anyone soul manipulation resistance. Besides, nothing in DBS has shown the ability to resist the kind of things the  is  The of the Soul Stone's abilities are something well beyond what DBS has shown this far.
> 
> I'm not extremely well-versed in comics, but I'm sure people like @The Runner and @The Immortal WatchDog can pick up the slack here.


If you’re not well versed (yet you seem to debate in them a lot) then why are you calling on other people to debate for you?


----------



## Artist (Aug 22, 2021)

Fused said:


> You have to prove the individual universes are roughly the same size, otherwise a Dragon Ball universe could simply be worth 1000000 Marvel universes in size, you need to prove all this


Dude, I doubt there's proof of DBZ Super universes are the same size.


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 22, 2021)

accountmaker said:


> I don't see it mentioned anywhere in that excerpt. Just because they're both "magic" if they even are doesn't mean they're the same tier. Falling under the same category doesn't mean anything here.
> 
> I'll give you that. Super Shenron should be above MCU IG, but we're not talking about the soul stone, just transforming his body via reality warping. He could still be "immortal", but he'd be an immortal popsicle or inanimate cardboard box instead.


“He has certain special characteristics, including that his strength doesn’t change when his shape does”

unless you think that’s only for Vegetto and not the Potara itself, it’s pretty clear that’s transforming their bodies won’t stop them


----------



## accountmaker (Aug 22, 2021)

Gordo solos said:


> “He has certain special characteristics, including that his strength doesn’t change when his shape does”
> 
> unless you think that’s only for Vegetto and not the Potara itself, it’s pretty clear that’s transforming their bodies won’t stop them


I mean that's an EXTREMELY vague statement. They could've been referencing Buu fight, or yes, it could have been referencing Vegeto himself


----------



## Masterblack06 (Aug 22, 2021)

Zamasu doesn't even make it past Surfer, why dudes out here bringing up Galactus?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Fused (Aug 22, 2021)

Artist said:


> Dude, I doubt there's proof of DBZ Super universes are the same size.


There's also no proof that the Marvel universes are bigger than the Dragon Ball universes so what's the point in trying to pretend (downplay) that Zamasu merging with the Cosmos is not impressive

Reactions: Old 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 22, 2021)

accountmaker said:


> I mean that's an EXTREMELY vague statement. They could've *been referencing Buu fight*, or yes, it could have been referencing Vegeto himself


What? No there’s nothing vague about it

The quote literally say that Vegetto himself is special because he can still move and fight after his shape changes. They even repeat it again in another volume

It’s not a one time thing for Vegetto lmao, you’d have a better time arguing only he can do it and no other Potara fusion can


----------



## Volt manta (Aug 22, 2021)

Worldbreaker said:


> Yeah I get you I know and agree with what you wrote but I'm not talking about the very top of the food chain of Marvel, my comment was more aimed for posts saying he gets at some high meta-humans and a herald tier at best
> 
> The dude engulfed a small multiverse and was also going to do it to different timelines the only characters I can see doing that shit at the the lowest are Hell-lords and Skyfathers


If anything I would think at least some skyfathers would lack the range to deal with him (as well as not having the ability to kill him depending on whether his "body" still exists in a form that can be targeted singularly), though at the same time Zamasu is reliant on pure DC so whether or not he can kill them outright would be based on those factors.


----------



## accountmaker (Aug 22, 2021)

Gordo solos said:


> What? No there’s nothing vague about it
> 
> The quote literally say that Vegetto himself is special because he can still move and fight after his shape changes. They even repeat it again in another volume
> 
> It’s not a one time thing for Vegetto lmao, you’d have a better time arguing only he can do it and no other Potara fusion can


I never said it was a one time thing. The quote could've been referencing the fact that geto could still fight after being transformed by Buuhan. It could very well be something only unique to him, and there's nothing to suggest it isn't so far.


----------



## accountmaker (Aug 22, 2021)

Masterblack06 said:


> Zamasu doesn't even make it past Surfer, why dudes out here bringing up Galactus?


Cause Itachi needs to take his bitch out for a walk now and again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Masterblack06 (Aug 22, 2021)

The main 616 universe literally is eternity so you'd need to prove that DBZ universes are as big as eternity

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huxbolex2 (Aug 22, 2021)

Gordo solos said:


> If you’re not well versed (yet you seem to debate in them a lot) then why are you calling on other people to debate for you?


Because I'm not *extremely* well-versed in comics (I didn't say I wasn't well-versed in general), being that I haven't really kept up with them for quite a while. I called those two others because they seem a bit more knowledgeable about "present" comics than me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 22, 2021)

Classic Warlock has some really stupid stuff going for him and he very well could wreck

I don't blame Hux for saying he's not well versed with modern comics after shit like the Gems getting nerfed/unnerfed etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 22, 2021)

Huxbolex2 said:


> Because I'm not *extremely* well-versed in comics (I didn't say I wasn't well-versed in general), being that I haven't really kept up with them for quite a while. I called those two others because they seem a bit more knowledgeable about "present" comics than me.


I’m aware but you came in making the claim that’s it’s far beyond DBS but haven’t provided any real evidence

All you showed is that it can take souls and hide them in a pocket dimension. That’s it 




Qinglong said:


> Classic Warlock has some really stupid stuff going for him and he very well could wreck
> 
> I don't blame Hux for saying he's not well versed with modern comics after shit like the Gems getting nerfed/unnerfed etc.


Classic Warlock’s best feats were with the stone but he didn’t really do anything _too_ impressive 

he’s a bit glass cannon to say he clears

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Worldbreaker (Aug 22, 2021)

If you guys want to rank Zamasu by "current" Marvel comics standards he would be much higher though, most of the characters that people would argue would stomp Zamasu (Galactus, Odin, Strange, etc.) are because of their classic feats, not to mention we still learning how characters currently stack up to each other based on what happened with the Beyonders and other mini-stories like the one with the First-firmament for example


Nowadays it's very rare to see the crazy Multiversal-Omniversal feats that used to happen

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 22, 2021)

Worldbreaker said:


> If you guys want to rank Zamasu by "current" Marvel comics standards he would be much higher though, most of the characters that people would argue would stomp Zamasu (Galactus, Odin, Strange, etc.) are because of their classic feats, not to mention we still learning how characters currently stack up to each other based on what happened with the Beyonders and other mini-stories like the one with the First-firmament for example
> 
> 
> Nowadays is very rare to see the crazy Multiversal-Omniversal feats that used to happen


Because comic book writers like to turn former powerhouses into jobbers

maybe they just never bought into the hype behind the classic character’s feats

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Fang (Aug 22, 2021)

Silver Surfer 1-finger bangs Zamasu.

Reactions: Agree 1 | MAXIMUM 1


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 22, 2021)

Marvel for a while doesn’t treat characters like Galactus with the proper weight and gravitas he should have, and merely use him to prop up their pet characters from what I know

they are hacks for the most part

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Fang (Aug 22, 2021)

Gordo solos said:


> Because comic book writers like to turn former powerhouses into jobbers
> 
> maybe they just never bought into the hype behind the classic character’s feats


Or maybe because Marvel and DC have had literally hundreds of hundreds of different writers over the 60-70+ years of publication

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 22, 2021)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Marvel for a while doesn’t treat characters like Galactus with the proper weight and gravitas he should have, and merely use him to prop up their pet characters from what I know
> 
> they are hacks for the most part


it's still better than the shroud permanently killing any chance of future cosmic stories for transformers


----------



## Blade (Aug 22, 2021)

terrible thread

fusedistillanerd/10 levels, smh

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Masterblack06 (Aug 22, 2021)

Oh yeah, he definitely doesnt get past CGR either 
Zamasu is gonna get a whole lotta penance

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huxbolex2 (Aug 22, 2021)

Gordo solos said:


> I’m aware but you came in making the claim that’s it’s far beyond DBS but haven’t provided any real evidence
> 
> All you showed is that it can take souls and hide them in a pocket dimension. That’s


I already showed the scans that said that the Soul Gem exists in a "higher reality" and contains an entire multiverse inside of it.

And the Soul Gem's power scale should be equivalent to the other gems, which are described and portrayed quite clearly as universal at a bare minimum.

It's also a bit disingenuous to say that all I showed was that the Soul Gem could take souls and hide them in a pocket dimension (which even that is unprecedented to DBS), when I also showed a scan of Thanos saying that he can control "the very core of what life is" (implying that he manipulates the very concept of life)
, degenerate/degrade a race from "peaceful sentients" to "barbaric cannibals", manipulate a person's morality, and control the souls of the already dead with the Soul Gem.

Any of these haxes, even including the "soul ripping" one, are a bit more complex than anything DBS showed.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## J★J♥ (Aug 22, 2021)

Worldbreaker said:


> Damn I don't know why you guys rank him so low
> 
> I kinda view him very high, like around Gorr when he fused with the All-Black in the future
> 
> I can se him beating the Hell-Lords on neutral ground


Db universe is like 4 galaxies right ? Thats about same amount Odin bursts by unsheating his sword. They also have infinitely less populated worlds and less powerful creatures floating around.

Busting DB universe does not mean that you can bust universe that is infinitely larger and populated by infinite pantheons of gods, celestians, watchers, mutants, elder gods, demons and devils and angelic creatures not to mention Galactus floating around cosmic cubes and infinity gauntles. Abstracts like death, infinity, eternity etc.

Zamasu would be laughed out of 616 (standard) marvel universe.


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 22, 2021)

Huxbolex2 said:


> I already showed the scans that said that the Soul Gem exists in a "higher reality" and contains an entire multiverse inside of it.
> 
> And the Soul Gem's power scale should be equivalent to the other gems, which are described and portrayed quite clearly as universal at a bare minimum.
> 
> ...


“Higher reality”

It’s just taking them to another world. DB has plenty of that stuff. And since when was that unprecedented? Shenron can do that shit just fine

a lot of the stuff you mentioned was just fluff




J★J♥ said:


> *Db universe is like 4 galaxies right *? Thats about same amount Odin bursts by unsheating his sword. They also have infinitely less populated worlds and less powerful creatures floating around.
> 
> Busting DB universe does not mean that you can bust universe that is infinitely larger and populated by infinite pantheons of gods, celestians, watchers, mutants, elder gods, demons and devils and angelic creatures not to mention Galactus floating around cosmic cubes and infinity gauntles. Abstracts like death, infinity, eternity etc.
> 
> Zamasu would be laughed out of 616 (standard) marvel universe.


No, it was never that small. That was a mistranslation that spread like wildfire. The original text said there were four quadrants of the universe with many galaxies in them 

does this look like four galaxies to you?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## GregSteve (Aug 22, 2021)

Marvel and DC have so many Reality Warpers, High Level Telepaths and dudes who out right rip out souls like nothing Fused Zamasu isn't much if its a fist fight he does alright but anything else he's a goner


----------



## J★J♥ (Aug 22, 2021)

Gordo solos said:


> “Higher reality”
> 
> It’s just taking them to another world. DB has plenty of that stuff. And since when was that unprecedented? Shenron can do that shit just fine
> 
> ...


So big and yet only 28 planets with living beings on them


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 22, 2021)

J★J♥ said:


> So big and yet only 28 planets with living beings on them


That was retconned the next arc lmao

it was revealed there were many, many more planets with life (that Moro decided to feed on) and Shin didn’t know what he was talking about when he said there were only 28

Poor guy, they really turned him into the butt of the joke. Showed him he was wrong about that then made him do this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## J★J♥ (Aug 22, 2021)

Gordo solos said:


> That was retconned the next arc lmao
> 
> it was revealed there were many, many more planets with life (that Moro decided to feed on) and Shin didn’t know what he was talking about


I give up it's a mess.


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 22, 2021)

J★J♥ said:


> I give up it's a mess.


You need to realize for DB each arc seems to take place in its own bubble and either retcons or forget about things mentioned in the previous arc

They only did the 28 planets thing because it was convenient for the plot of the ToP. Then Broly comes out and reveals its utter bullshit

then the Moro arc comes out and reveals there were a shit ton of planets teeming with life (which means a bigger buffet for him) and he’s excited to devour them


----------



## Artist (Aug 22, 2021)

Fused said:


> So no one so far has said what kind of attack would kill or destroy Zamasu, have people forgotten that he is Immortal?


I have, Squirrel Girls Offscreen Attack.


----------



## Artist (Aug 22, 2021)

Juan said:


> because zamasu spent his entire on screen time beating the shit out of universe busters
> 
> and thanos isn't even that, he claims he could be one, but we never see him do it. his best feat is like planet+


None of that is true.


----------



## Artist (Aug 22, 2021)

Impulse said:


> Ironic since you have not said what attacks Zamasu has that can beat any high tier in said comic
> 
> Actually you didn't scale where Zamasu would be in DC or Marvel you just he stronger than my fave who isn't the strongest person in DC


High Tiers aren't needed.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Artist (Aug 22, 2021)

Gordo solos said:


> It’s not even that
> 
> Movie Thanos needed to exhaust and destroy his gauntlet just to erase people from existence. Hakai is better existence erasure and it can’t kill Zamasu
> 
> ...


Hakai can only turn weaker enemies to dust.


----------



## Huxbolex2 (Aug 22, 2021)

Gordo solos said:


> “Higher reality”
> 
> It’s just taking them to another world. DB has plenty of that stuff. And since when was that unprecedented? Shenron can do that shit just fine


A higher plane of existence metaphysically beyond the regular universe/multiverse - and not just separated by distance - is not just "another world". And when has Shenron been able to rip out souls and put them in a higher level of reality?



Gordo solos said:


> a lot of the stuff you mentioned was just fluff


I don't think "the ability to control the very concept of life itself" is just fluff.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Artist (Aug 22, 2021)

Juan said:


> 1) thanos has never done that
> 2) that's not how the time stone works
> 3) even mortal zamasu was sparring with ssj2 goku, which means he's oneshotting thanos
> 
> not to mention the stupid speed difference between barely ftl thanos and trillions of times ftl zamasu


1) Thanos can do that regardless.
2) The Time Stone isn't needed.
3) Zamasu was pretty much bullied by a not even trying SSJ 2 Goku = Sparring.


----------



## Artist (Aug 23, 2021)

Gordo solos said:


> Zamasu’s Time Ring cockblocks the Time Stone lmao
> 
> Don’t bring in shitty MCU characters like they’re relevant to DB characters


Thanos being shitty compared to ZAMASU.


----------



## Artist (Aug 23, 2021)

Fused said:


> Yeah do people forget that Super characters are all universal?
> 
> 
> BoG Goku and Beerus were Universal level and would have threatened to destroy the Universe with their fight:
> ...


Universal? When Goku has a questionable Black Hole feat in TOP?







Black Holes aren't even galaxy level and Goku had to turn UI to get out of it. Getting whooped by an enraged Vegeta, getting beat up by Goku after taunting him about killing his wife and son, getting cut in half by God of Destruction Trunks yeah, he has plenty of feats. Teddy Bear Zamasu confirmed. You want fries with that?

Reactions: Informative 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Juan (Aug 23, 2021)

ok who let the fucking dumbass in

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 23, 2021)

Huxbolex2 said:


> A higher plane of existence metaphysically beyond the regular universe/multiverse - and not just separated by distance - is not just "another world". And when has Shenron been able to rip out souls and put them in a higher level of reality?
> 
> 
> I don't think "the ability to control the very concept of life itself" is just fluff.


Dude, it’s just another world. Don’t try and over complicate something that isn’t there 

Shenron can move souls and he can transport people from the afterlife to the living world. This is nothing new 

Shit, Super Shenron can do it with zero effort


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 23, 2021)

Shenron both can't kill people stronger than him and can't revive people without their permission, he's definitely a worse soul manipulator than a Gem wielder

not that it matters cause Shenron is essentially fodder

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 23, 2021)

Qinglong said:


> Shenron both can't kill people stronger than him and can't revive people without their permission, he's definitely a worse soul manipulator than a Gem wielder
> 
> not that it matters cause Shenron is essentially fodder


You’re mixing it up. Shenron can’t kill people stronger than him without their permission. He can definitely revive people without permission

all the people killed by Cell and Buu had no clue what happened after they were revived 

even if he can’t do it, Super Shenron absolutely can


----------



## Fused (Aug 23, 2021)

Artist said:


> 3) Zamasu was pretty much bullied by a not even trying SSJ 2 Goku = Sparring


"Bullied"

"Was fighting evenly with him, blocking his attacks, almost defeated him at the start if it wasn't for a clutch Ki blast block from Goku"

Zamasu lost that fight only because he underestimated mortals and was mentally shocked once he learned their true power.

Reactions: Old 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Fused (Aug 23, 2021)

Artist said:


> Universal?









Present Zamasu sparred and almost defeated POST-BOG SS2 GOKU who was stated to have absorbed God power in his weaker forms. What does this tell you about Zamasu?

Reactions: Old 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Huxbolex2 (Aug 23, 2021)

Gordo solos said:


> Dude, it’s just another world. Don’t try and over complicate something that isn’t there


"Just another world" that happens to contain its own multiverse inside it. We know that metaphysically higher realities have existed in Marvel well before this too, so this attempt of yours to imply that it's just meaningless hyperbole or figurative speech is complete bollocks.

At this point you're just stonewalling and/or deliberately being obtuse - and in this case, they basically result in the same thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 23, 2021)

Juan said:


> ok who let the fucking dumbass in


Which dumbass, cuz there is more than one

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Derpmaster9000 (Aug 23, 2021)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Which dumbass, cuz there is more than one


Pretty sure he meant the guy who doesn't know about universal Dragon Ball and just made an ass out of himself. Or he could've just been talking about Fusion, who knows?


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Aug 23, 2021)

Derpmaster9000 said:


> Pretty sure he meant the guy who doesn't know about universal Dragon Ball and just made an ass out of himself. Or he could've just been talking about Fusion, who knows?


No, he's definitely talking about Artist.


----------



## Fused (Aug 23, 2021)

Derpmaster9000 said:


> Pretty sure he meant the guy who doesn't know about universal Dragon Ball and just made an ass out of himself. Or he could've just been talking about Fusion, who knows?


Ah Yes, I am the dumbass and not the people who think a certified Immortal Multiversal+ buster gets turned into a teddy bear

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 23, 2021)

there is nothing multiversal + in dragon ball

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Huxbolex2 (Aug 23, 2021)

OtherGalaxy said:


> there is nothing multiversal + in dragon ball


There is if you count Heroes and XenoVerse.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 23, 2021)

that's the only time that's fair

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Fused (Aug 23, 2021)

OtherGalaxy said:


> there is nothing multiversal + in dragon ball


Zamasu merged with the Multiverse and was spreading into other timelines as well. So he was transcending the [Future] Multiverse and affecting the Space-Time Continuum itself.

Tell me, what is that?

The Marvel/DC wank here is so filthy and lewd

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 23, 2021)

it is


not multiverse+

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Fused (Aug 23, 2021)

OtherGalaxy said:


> it is
> 
> 
> not multiverse+


Why?

"Multiverse+" is above Multiverse (hence the +). And Zamasu was transcending the Future multiverse and affecting other timelines as well. Hence, he wasn't just Multiverse, otherwise he wouldn't have affected the Present timeline as well.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 23, 2021)

multiverse+ is to affect an infinite amount of universes
there are 12 universes in the dragon ball multiverse
even if zamasu was a threat to all of them it wouldn't be anywhere near multiverse+

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fused (Aug 23, 2021)

OtherGalaxy said:


> multiverse+ is to affect an infinite amount of universes
> there are 12 universes in the dragon ball multiverse
> even if zamasu was a threat to all of them it wouldn't be anywhere near multiverse+


Okay, call it whatever you want he's still not just Multiversal 

Since he transcended the Future Multiverse and was affecting even the Present Multiverse and likely all other timelines as well.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## The Runner (Aug 23, 2021)

Fused said:


> Okay, call it whatever you want he's still not just Multiversal
> 
> Since he transcended the Future Multiverse and was affecting even the Present Multiverse and likely all other timelines as well.


He only affected the present timeline because Goku Black’s time ring/Trunk’s time machine connected the two

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Fused (Aug 23, 2021)

The Runner said:


> He only affected the present timeline because Goku Black’s time ring/Trunk’s time machine connected the two


Zamasu's Time Ring also connected his own original timeline (where he killed Gowasu, Goku, and his family) and the Future timeline. So that's one more timeline Zamasu would have affected.

Also, this is not downright stated. Nowhere is it stated that Zamasu affected the other timelines because of the various time warps made by the Time Machine/Ring. Furthermore, it was shown that Zamasu was capable of tearing a rift into Space-Time with the Scythe, so it's not really that far-fetched that Infinite Zamasu would be able to tear rifts into other timelines and affect them.

He's "Infinite" for a reason. It would be silly if he was limited to one timeline.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## The Runner (Aug 23, 2021)

Fused said:


> Zamasu's Time Ring also connected his own original timeline (where he killed Gowasu, Goku, and his family) and the Future timeline. So that's one more timeline Zamasu would have affected.


He literally used the time ring to track down Future Trunk’s time anomoly to the main timeline, by ripping a Space-Time portal

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fused (Aug 23, 2021)

The Runner said:


> He literally used the time ring to track down Future Trunk’s time anomoly to the main timeline, by ripping a Space-Time portal


Yes, AFTER. BEFORE that, 1 year earlier, he used his Time Ring to travel from his Original Timeline (where he killed Gowasu, Goku, who had his body stolen, and his family) to the Future Timeline, where he met up with Future Zamasu.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## RavenSupreme (Aug 23, 2021)

Can someone confirm or deny this.

But arent the Dragon Ball Universes all contained within one single plain of existance?

Like: You can travel physicially between them?

I somehow recall it being like that.


----------



## The Runner (Aug 23, 2021)

RavenSupreme said:


> Can someone confirm or deny this.
> 
> But arent the Dragon Ball Universes all contained within one single plain of existance?
> 
> ...


The angels can travel freely between universes, but I don’t recall if they’re different planes or not.

They probably aren’t the same plane, considering even Otherworld is a different plane of existence and thats within the main Universe

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RavenSupreme (Aug 23, 2021)

The Runner said:


> The angels can travel freely between universes, but I don’t recall if they’re different planes or not.
> 
> They probably aren’t the same plane, considering even Otherworld is a different plane of existence and thats within the main Universe


I somehow have this memory of them all just flying a long enough time to the left or something and then being on the edge to the other universe


----------



## The Runner (Aug 23, 2021)

RavenSupreme said:


> I somehow have this memory of them all just flying a long enough time to the left or something and then being on the edge to the other universe


Whis does, yeah. The thing is that Whis can fly from Beerus’ planet to King Kai’s planet, which is another plane of the universe.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Masterblack06 (Aug 23, 2021)

I would like to point at out that Infinite Zamasu would never happen in marvel cause they would require him to somehow overpower Eternity, which sure as shit isn't happening

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Volt manta (Aug 23, 2021)

Are Dragonball universes even infinite... if they aren't, then bleeding into multiple timelines wouldn't make Zamasu anything more than universal+, to say nothing of the favt that he died before he could spread into more than two timelines, which would be his cap based on NLF.  

It's also a question of whether he wiped out Trunk's timeline or just Universe 6, seeing as how even Goku and Beerus's sparring didn't reach beyond whatever division separated them from the other universes... which would leave his DC at "two Universe 6 sized universes," however large that happens to be.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Fused (Aug 23, 2021)

Volt manta said:


> Are Dragonball universes even infinite... if they aren't, then bleeding into multiple timelines wouldn't make Zamasu anything more than universal+, to say nothing of the favt that he died before he could spread into more than two timelines, which would be his cap based on NLF.
> 
> It's also a question of whether he wiped out Trunk's timeline or just Universe 6, seeing as how even Goku and Beerus's sparring didn't reach beyond whatever division separated them from the other universes... which would leave his DC at "two Universe 6 sized universes," however large that happens to be.


It's funny that you have this signature because you actually haven't watched Super.

They are in Universe 7, watch the show 

Anyway, Yeah he merged with the Cosmos so it stands to reason that he unleashed his fury on the entire Cosmos.

Also Infinite Zamasu >>>>>>>>>>>>> BoG Goku and BoG Beerus

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 23, 2021)

>7pages 
Y'all must be bored

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Masterblack06 (Aug 23, 2021)

Claudio Swiss said:


> >7pages
> Y'all must be bored


From what I know about Marvel, Zamasu would be around herald level at best. that and infinite zamasu would never happen in marvel. thats all i wanna point out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## accountmaker (Aug 23, 2021)

Huxbolex2 said:


> "Just another world" that happens to contain its own multiverse inside it. We know that metaphysically higher realities have existed in Marvel well before this too, so this attempt of yours to imply that it's just meaningless hyperbole or figurative speech is complete bollocks.
> 
> At this point you're just stonewalling and/or deliberately being obtuse - and in this case, they basically result in the same thing.


Hehe. He said
"bollocks"


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 23, 2021)

Claudio Swiss said:


> >7pages
> Y'all must be bored


nothing else going on in this forum

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Volt manta (Aug 23, 2021)

I actually have a feat evaluation for a character I should've done... six months ago.

Also classes.

Also mobile games. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also not in that order.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derpmaster9000 (Aug 23, 2021)

Masterblack06 said:


> From what I know about Marvel, Zamasu would be around herald level at best. that and infinite zamasu would never happen in marvel. thats all i wanna point out


And that's patently false. The OBD must've changed a lot since the old days if you're wanking herald level to universe+ and above on the regular, given what is said about it on the OBD website.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Masterblack06 (Aug 23, 2021)

Derpmaster9000 said:


> And that's patently false. The OBD must've changed a lot since the old days if you're wanking herald level to universe+ and above on the regular, given what is said about it on the OBD website.


The reason I say that is because Cosmic Ghost Rider exists and hes a herald. Zamasu has no way to beat him. Silver Surfer Black is also a thing being a stronger version of Surfer after he managed to be damage Knull and then reconstitute himself through time.
Ya dingus

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Aug 23, 2021)

Derpmaster9000 said:


> And that's patently false. The OBD must've changed a lot since the old days if you're wanking herald level to universe+ and above on the regular, given what is said about it on the OBD website.


The wiki says that multiple Marvel heralds are "possibly universal+", so i've no clue why you brought up the wiki. MB wasn't even talking about any regular herald in the first place. And you won't find anyone here arguing Terrax can beat universal characters.

Plus, Cosmic Thor and Silver Surfer Black are both heralds. And both would steamroll Zamasu. So your wrong either way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Worldbreaker (Aug 23, 2021)

Masterblack06 said:


> The reason I say that is because *Cosmic Ghost Rider exists and hes a herald*. Zamasu has no way to beat him. *Silver Surfer Black* is also a thing being a stronger version of Surfer after he managed to be damage Knull and then reconstitute himself through time.
> Ya dingus





Rom the Chad Knight said:


> The wiki says that multiple Marvel heralds are "possibly universal+", so i've no clue why you brought up the wiki. MB wasn't even talking about any regular herald in the first place.
> 
> Plus, *Cosmic Thor and Silver Surfer Black* are both heralds. And both would steamroll Zamasu. So your wrong either way.


All this characters are well above herald tier, I would even argue this versions of Thor and Surfer (if you're generous even CGR) are stronger than Galactus


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Aug 23, 2021)

Worldbreaker said:


> All this characters are well above herald tier, I would even argue this versions of Thor and Surfer (if you're generous even CGR) are stronger than Galactus


Thor, yeah. Surfer? Probably not, i'd wager him still being weaker than Galactus unless we ever get more feats. Knull was still getting the better of Surfer outside of a near suicide attack.

Doesn't change the fact that they're "heralds" and that even non amped versions can still reach universal+ with they're best attacks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Masterblack06 (Aug 23, 2021)

Worldbreaker said:


> All this characters are well above herald tier, I would even argue this versions of Thor and Surfer (if you're generous even CGR) are stronger than Galactus


CGR isnt stronger than Galactus. He actually wanted Galactus's help in making Baby Thanos good but Galactus refused and CGR had no way to make him do it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Worldbreaker (Aug 23, 2021)

Rom the Chad Knight said:


> Thor, yeah. Surfer? Probably not, i'd wager him still being weaker than Galactus unless we ever get more feats. Knull was still getting the better of Surfer outside of a near suicide attack.
> 
> *Doesn't change the fact that they're "heralds"* and that even non amped versions can still reach universal+ with they're best attacks.


Knull was one-shotting Celestials though, and Black Surfer gave a better fight I would say he at least could hang 

I'm curious of something, Silver Surfer at one point was amped by a Cosmic Cube he was recreating a Universe he even recreated Galactus and killed him like 5 seconds later, Would you say that this amped Surfer is just a "Herald-tier"? Take in account we are not talking about what they are but at what level are they operating



Masterblack06 said:


> CGR isnt stronger than Galactus. He actually wanted Galactus's help in making Baby Thanos good but Galactus refused and CGR had no way to make him do it.


Yeah but at the same time Galactus couldn't kill CGR, same as future Thanos the one that basically killed all his universe he couldn't kill CGR, but nonetheless, he's still well above a standard herald character which is my main point, he didn't see 616 Thanos as a problem and took him for a joy ride across time, and even killed an alternate version of Thanos


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Aug 23, 2021)

Worldbreaker said:


> Knull was one-shotting Celestials though, and Black Surfer gave a better fight I would say he at least could hang


Big G wouldn't fodderize SSB, but at the same time SSB hasn't shown the feats to be able to topple Galactus.



Worldbreaker said:


> I'm curious of something, Silver Surfer at one point was amped by a Cosmic Cube he was recreating a Universe he even recreated Galactus and killed him like 5 seconds later, Would you say that this amped Surfer is just a "Herald-tier"? Take in account we are not talking about what they are but at what level are they operating


He recreated Galactus, who immediately afterwards commented on his hunger. It's not a strech to say that a very hungry Galactus could die to a sneak attack by his most trusted herald who was juiced up on the energies of a cosmic cube. (Which is a much bigger amp than just universal considering Surfers own energy management)

There are levels to the herald tier. From star-busters to people who can affect universal characters with their strongest attacks (See Rom for example) like a god-blast from Thor, or Rom one-shotting the dweller.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Worldbreaker (Aug 23, 2021)

Rom the Chad Knight said:


> He recreated Galactus, who immediately afterwards commented on his hunger. It's not a strech to say that a very hungry Galactus could die to a sneak attack by his most trusted herald who was juiced up on the energies of a cosmic cube. (Which is a much bigger amp than just universal considering Surfers own energy management)
> 
> There are levels to the herald tier. From star-busters to people who can affect universal characters with their strongest attacks (See Rom for example) like a god-blast from Thor, or Rom one-shotting the dweller.


Surfer didn't sneak attack him though but that's besides the point, I didn't ask if there are levels, everyone knows there are levels to characters on the same tier, I asked if you think that a Surfer amped to Cosmic Cube levels is still only "Herald Tier"? It's a simple yes or no question


----------



## The Runner (Aug 23, 2021)

Derpmaster9000 said:


> And that's patently false. The OBD must've changed a lot since the old days if you're wanking herald level to universe+ and above on the regular, given what is said about it on the OBD website.


Its not so much about bloating the Herald’s  destructive capacity as much as it is an indictment about how lacking Zamasu is in terms of hax

you don’t even need a herald, Xavier can mindfuck Zamasu no problem

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Aug 23, 2021)

Worldbreaker said:


> Surfer didn't sneak attack him though but that's besides the point,


Yes, yes he did. 


"Herald*?* Stop! What are you--"


Worldbreaker said:


> I asked if you think that a Surfer amped to Cosmic Cube levels is still only "Herald Tier"? It's a simple yes or no question


Nope, but he's still a herald in categorization.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Runner (Aug 23, 2021)

Rom the Chad Knight said:


> Yes, yes he did.
> 
> 
> "Herald*?* Stop! What are you--"


That’s not a sneak attack dude

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Aug 23, 2021)

The Runner said:


> That’s not a sneak attack dude


Blindside, Sneak attack. Galactus was in no way expecting it.


----------



## The Runner (Aug 23, 2021)

Rom the Chad Knight said:


> Blindside, Sneak attack. Galactus was in no way expecting it.



Not expecting it =/= sneak attack

Surfer is right in front of him, dude

the word “Blindside” should tip you off,  that he’d need to attack Galactus from a concealed position for that to be a sneak attack


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Aug 23, 2021)

The Runner said:


> the word “Blindside” should tip you off, that he’d need to attack Galactus from a concealed position for that to be a sneak attack


Perhaps i should've used better wording in light of the situation, like "caught by surprise" if we we're going by Galactus's not expecting it.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Aug 23, 2021)

Worldbreaker said:


> Knull was one-shotting Celestials though, and Black Surfer gave a better fight I would say he at least could hang
> 
> I'm curious of something, Silver Surfer at one point was amped by a Cosmic Cube he was recreating a Universe he even recreated Galactus and killed him like 5 seconds later, Would you say that this amped Surfer is just a "Herald-tier"? Take in account we are not talking about what they are but at what level are they operating
> 
> ...


I think Galsctus couldn't because CGR is already dead so he can't be killed again. Remember Surfer with Mjolnir cleaved him open and that's how he died, Odin then let him escape from the after life by sending him backwards in time from Valhalla. CGR is quite literally a Cosmic Spirit of Vengence.

With Thanos idk why he couldn't kill him though

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Masterblack06 (Aug 23, 2021)

The main point i was making is that Zamasu ain't shit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Worldbreaker (Aug 23, 2021)

Rom the Chad Knight said:


> *Nope*, but he's still a herald in categorization.


The nope is everything I needed to know, it doesn't matter what is the categorization what matters is the level they operate, if we go by your logic Zamasu is only "Street-Level" since Captain America at some point had the Gauntlet and the Cap is "categorized" just as "Street-Level"



Masterblack06 said:


> The main point i was making is that Zamasu ain't shit


I know what your point was, that is not why I quoted you and Rom, I just didn't like that you guys were using amped version of characters that could hang with Knull, Galactus, Celestials, etc. and were being passed as "Herald-Tier"


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 23, 2021)

OtherGalaxy said:


> nothing else going on in this forum


sad ain't it


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 23, 2021)

Cosmic Thor doesn't even exist anymore he was one time thing 
he's just Thor with the full Odin Force


----------



## Huxbolex2 (Aug 23, 2021)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Cosmic Thor doesn't even exist anymore he was one time thing
> he's just Thor with the full Odin Force


What about "Herald of Galactus"/"Power Cosmic" Thor?


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 23, 2021)

Huxbolex2 said:


> What about "Herald of Galactus"/"Power Cosmic" Thor?


Thats who im refering to


----------



## Huxbolex2 (Aug 23, 2021)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Thats who im refering to


Well, what's Thor like _now_?


----------



## Masterblack06 (Aug 23, 2021)

Worldbreaker said:


> I know what your point was, that is not why I quoted you and Rom, I just didn't like that you guys were using amped version of characters that could hang with Knull, Galactus, Celestials, etc. and were being passed as "Herald-Tier"


Surfer Black isnt him amped btw, thats just how he is now his body got stained black by his encounter with Knull. So hes just stuck being Black now. and CGR isnt an "amped" version of a character. Hes his own character and hes a Herald of Galactus

Surfer and CGR are both the top of "Herald Tier" vastly outstripping the others within that same tier. Thats why I said Zamasu would be Herald Tier because he aint escaping that shit with the two of them blocking the way

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Worldbreaker (Aug 23, 2021)

Masterblack06 said:


> Surfer Black isnt him amped btw, thats just how he is now his body got stained black by his encounter with Knull. So hes just stuck being Black now. and CGR isnt an "amped" version of a character. Hes his own character and hes a Herald of Galactus
> 
> *Surfer and CGR are both the top of "Herald Tier" vastly outstripping the others within that same tier*. Thats why I said Zamasu would be Herald Tier because he aint escaping that shit with the two of them blocking the way


No, Surfer literally got amped, it may be his current form but is an amped current form, he didn't just get stained by Knulls power, Ego gathered energy from across the universe for the Surfer, after the fight with Knull he gave away his energy for there to be life to later return to him, so it's Surfer + Knulls Darkness + Ego gathering the energy of the living beings in the universe + millenia of years of life energy returning to him = Black Silver Surfer, this is why he is so OP


*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __ 












Now to be fair to you, I can see your point on the CGR, you are right he isn't your average GR, he isn't Johnny, he is Frank he was first a standar Spirit of Vengance who was later given more power by Galactus and became a herald, but you can't tell me that a dude who mops the floor with Thanos and can kill Celestials and Dark Celestials, is just "herald level"


*Spoiler*: __ 















Either way that's besides the point, I don't think me and you guys are going to agree on this, you guys seem to think if a character becomes stronger, like how Surfer went from a herald tier character to being able to fight guys that can kill Celestials, the power of the tier expands, I don't see it that way, for me if someone like Thor becomes as strong as Odin he stops being "Herald-Tier" and gets in to the "Skayfather-tier"

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 23, 2021)

kinda with worldbreaker on this. those two are obviously still Heralds but they're both well beyond what's conventionally understood as "Herald tier"

Silver Surfer still bent the big crunch at the Proemial gods while half-dead though which should put him around DBS tiers regardless

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Fang (Aug 24, 2021)

In all seriousness besides Fused being wrong as usual and wanking shit, Merged/Fused Zamasu and even "Infinite"/Gigyas wannabe Zamasu post getting sodomized by Future Trunks Spirit Bomb Sword of Hope, isn't really that impressive by cosmic standards in DC or Marvel:

- like Jogga said, a big part of Zamasu merging with the universe and trying to spread from one timeline to another was because of a combination of Goku Black's use of the time ring to break the rules and travel back in time (we literally see in the anime that after a short period of time into Black vs Goku in the present, the future was forcibly trying to pull Black back to his timeline)
- there are multitudes of characters who could erase "infinite" Zamasu with a literal hand wave and bukkake hard enough to wipe out every single multiverse of every single alternate timeline in Dragon Ball Super, Xenoverse, and SDBH all at the same time
- Hell if Franklin Richards was involved, you'd have him create a Vegito Blue out of nowhere to cosmically bitch slap Merged Zamasu into nothingness just for the memes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Artist (Aug 24, 2021)

Fused said:


> Ah Yes, let us believe someone else's word over the Destroyer himself telling you that he cannot destroy an Immortal being. Let's also trust someone who doesn't even use Hakai energy
> 
> 
> I'm afraid we cannot agree on anything


Hey, don't shoot the messenger I'm just repeating what's been what's been said in this forum before.


----------



## Artist (Aug 24, 2021)

Masterblack06 said:


> Zamasu doesn't even make it past Surfer, why dudes out here bringing up Galactus?


Aunt May would Spank Zamasu's ass.


----------



## Artist (Aug 24, 2021)

Fused said:


> There's also no proof that the Marvel universes are bigger than the Dragon Ball universes so what's the point in trying to pretend (downplay) that Zamasu merging with the Cosmos is not impressive


Well, let me show you DBZ universe 7 size.

The official in-universe concept of the Dragon Ball Universes (Or by the fanboys the Dragon Ball Multiverse) which was/is created from and by Akira Toriyama himself.




Also​



Snakeway is half the size of the Universe officially confirmed from/by Akira Toriyama himself, which is said to be you know...1,000,000 miles long.

Your saying all 12 universes are this size?


----------



## Artist (Aug 24, 2021)

Gordo solos said:


> What? No there’s nothing vague about it
> 
> The quote literally say that Vegetto himself is special because he can still move and fight after his shape changes. They even repeat it again in another volume
> 
> It’s not a one time thing for Vegetto lmao, you’d have a better time arguing only he can do it and no other Potara fusion can


Only he can do it because he's a saiyan fusion.


----------



## McNasty996 (Aug 24, 2021)

I'm going to have to step in and agree with Worldbreaker here. Silver Surfer Black and Cosmic Ghost Rider are not at all what you consider "standard" however the point still stands.

Once you get to High Herald they all have either hax or LMAO horsepower and feats to back it up. With the true cream of the crop punching WAY above there weight class at least once.

The issue is PIS/CIS and long lasting characters means coming with lower showings that we forget the ridiculous older stuff(Superman literally screaming a high sky father with the Anti Life Equation character down(context), or Surfer using the Big Crunch to defeat two Arguably Abstract Beings ). Just think "meta" Non CIS/PIS Flash.

And there character can all play off each other to reinforce them and have multiple encounters.

That's why the bar is set so high and the difference between High Herald and
Trans-High Sky Father is just how consistent they are with the Highs.


----------



## Artist (Aug 25, 2021)

Masterblack06 said:


> The main 616 universe literally is eternity so you'd need to prove that DBZ universes are as big as eternity


I already proved it isn't.


----------



## Artist (Aug 25, 2021)

Worldbreaker said:


> If you guys want to rank Zamasu by "current" Marvel comics standards he would be much higher though, most of the characters that people would argue would stomp Zamasu (Galactus, Odin, Strange, etc.) are because of their classic feats, not to mention we still learning how characters currently stack up to each other based on what happened with the Beyonders and other mini-stories like the one with the First-firmament for example
> 
> 
> Nowadays it's very rare to see the crazy Multiversal-Omniversal feats that used to happen


Isn't that because they're trying to hype up the SJW characters they put in Marvel. If that's the case I don't see them getting past Galactus's mom. Then, again why use a weaker version of Marvel just to win?


----------



## Artist (Aug 25, 2021)

Masterblack06 said:


> Oh yeah, he definitely doesnt get past CGR either
> Zamasu is gonna get a whole lotta penance


Now for Zeno where does he stop?


----------



## SSMG (Aug 25, 2021)

Artist said:


> Well, let me show you DBZ universe 7 size.
> 
> The official in-universe concept of the Dragon Ball Universes (Or by the fanboys the Dragon Ball Multiverse) which was/is created from and by Akira Toriyama himself.
> 
> ...


Kaios planet which is tiny even compared to earth is roughly 1/20th the length of snake way in that picture. 

Earth isn't even 1/20th of a million miles in size let alone kaios tiny lil planet. 

That picture is obviously not to scale....


----------



## SSMG (Aug 25, 2021)

On topic tho he'd be a decent threat, but nothing the JL or the avengers shouldn't be able to handle at their best.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Artist (Aug 25, 2021)

Huxbolex2 said:


> I already showed the scans that said that the Soul Gem exists in a "higher reality" and contains an entire multiverse inside of it.
> 
> And the Soul Gem's power scale should be equivalent to the other gems, which are described and portrayed quite clearly as universal at a bare minimum.
> 
> ...


Can the Angels stop themselves from being Thanos snapped by reversing time?


----------



## Artist (Aug 25, 2021)

J★J♥ said:


> Db universe is like 4 galaxies right ? Thats about same amount Odin bursts by unsheating his sword. They also have infinitely less populated worlds and less powerful creatures floating around.
> 
> Busting DB universe does not mean that you can bust universe that is infinitely larger and populated by infinite pantheons of gods, celestians, watchers, mutants, elder gods, demons and devils and angelic creatures not to mention Galactus floating around cosmic cubes and infinity gauntles. Abstracts like death, infinity, eternity etc.
> 
> Zamasu would be laughed out of 616 (standard) marvel universe.





Gordo solos said:


> “Higher reality”
> 
> It’s just taking them to another world. DB has plenty of that stuff. And since when was that unprecedented? Shenron can do that shit just fine
> 
> ...





Gordo solos said:


> That was retconned the next arc lmao
> 
> it was revealed there were many, many more planets with life (that Moro decided to feed on) and Shin didn’t know what he was talking about when he said there were only 28
> 
> Poor guy, they really turned him into the butt of the joke. Showed him he was wrong about that then made him do this





J★J♥ said:


> I give up it's a mess.


This is what happens when an anime creator smokes so much crack he forgets what he wrote last Arc/Season/Series.


----------



## Artist (Aug 25, 2021)

Juan said:


> ok who let the fucking dumbass in


Sorry if you didn't like what I said but that's too bad I couldn't give 2 shits about your feelings.


----------



## Artist (Aug 25, 2021)

Gordo solos said:


> Dude, it’s just another world. Don’t try and over complicate something that isn’t there
> 
> Shenron can move souls and he can transport people from the afterlife to the living world. This is nothing new
> 
> Shit, Super Shenron can do it with zero effort


Except revive the Saiyan race, revive anyone kill by the Saiyans that worked for Frieza, and revive grandpa Gohan. Everything else it might be able to do.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Aug 25, 2021)

Bruh stop filling an entire page with your comments.

It's not enough that the thread itself is terrible, you got to make it a pain in the ass to read it too ?

Can't contain your thoughts in one smooth paragraph (rhetorical question, don't need to answer)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Juan (Aug 25, 2021)

Artist said:


> Sorry if you didn't like what I said but that's too bad I couldn't give 2 shits about your feelings.


shut the fuck up man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 25, 2021)

Yeah highballing Zamasu the dude was affecting like 12 universes at best

Thats not even all that far into multiversal territory for comic book standards...Id best money Zamasu isnt even close to the strongest multi level dude in Marvel and would get the shit beaten out of him by most people in that tier

He has physical immortality that is negated by existence erasure...Which like...Almost every decent reality warper has?

So yeah

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Fused (Aug 25, 2021)

@NostalgiaFan I have 36 (now 37) posts on this thread, I beg you, do not react to all my posts, my inbox cannot handle the spam

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Fang (Aug 25, 2021)

Don't worry at the rate your going you'll be long past caring

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dreams of Tommorow (Aug 25, 2021)

I can’t believe this shit is 9 pages

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Aug 25, 2021)

Fused said:


> @NostalgiaFan I have 36 (now 37) posts on this thread, I beg you, do not react to all my posts, my inbox cannot handle the spam

Reactions: Funny 6 | Ningen 1


----------



## Derpmaster9000 (Aug 25, 2021)

Dreams of Tommorow said:


> I can’t believe this shit is 9 pages


Its got wankers, down-players and trolling galore. Perfectly balanced, as all things should be.


----------



## accountmaker (Aug 25, 2021)

Dreams of Tommorow said:


> I can’t believe this shit is 9 pages


that's only because nobody has been able to prove that Zamasu can break through Neji's rotation.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blade (Aug 25, 2021)

fused's new outfit for defending against those mean obd negs/ratings because those obd'er's can't understand those 455 iq zamasu headcanon posts

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Artist (Aug 25, 2021)

GregSteve said:


> Marvel and DC have so many Reality Warpers, High Level Telepaths and dudes who out right rip out souls like nothing Fused Zamasu isn't much if its a fist fight he does alright but anything else he's a goner


I don't even think he stands a chance even in a fist fight.


----------



## Artist (Aug 25, 2021)

Qinglong said:


> Shenron both can't kill people stronger than him and can't revive people without their permission, he's definitely a worse soul manipulator than a Gem wielder
> 
> not that it matters cause Shenron is essentially fodder


Dragon's going by bad touch rules.


----------



## Artist (Aug 25, 2021)

J★J♥ said:


> So big and yet only 28 planets with living beings on them


The show has always done unnecessary shit for no reason. I guess were just cannon fodder.


----------



## Artist (Aug 25, 2021)

Fused said:


> "Bullied"
> 
> "Was fighting evenly with him, blocking his attacks, almost defeated him at the start if it wasn't for a clutch Ki blast block from Goku"
> 
> Zamasu lost that fight only because he underestimated mortals and was mentally shocked once he learned their true power.


Bullied as in didn't stand a chance. There's no way to know if that would've defeated since it didn't connect. He's been hit by way stronger attacks by way stronger enemies and you think Zamasu can beat him that easy? Really man? He was told to go all out from the beginning or  he'll die. Goku doesn't even fight him like he fights Vegeta.


----------



## MShadows (Aug 25, 2021)

@Artist you know, you can reply to multiple people in one post. No need to make 5 posts in a row

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Artist (Aug 25, 2021)

MShadows said:


> @Artist you know, you can reply to multiple people in one post. No need to make 5 posts in a row


I know sorry.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Aug 25, 2021)

@Artist yeah you've been told this twice now, just reply to everyone in one post

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## accountmaker (Aug 25, 2021)

Zamasu's theme song


----------



## Artist (Aug 25, 2021)

Masterblack06 said:


> @Artist yeah you've been told this twice now, just reply to everyone in one post


Twice? Isn't there a limit to how much I can put in one post?


----------



## Reznor (Aug 25, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 12 | MAXIMUM 1


----------



## Artist (Aug 26, 2021)

Fused said:


> Present Zamasu sparred and almost defeated POST-BOG SS2 GOKU who was stated to have absorbed God power in his weaker forms. What does this tell you about Zamasu?


That changes nothing of what I said. Also, it wasn't a spar it was a beatdown. He also didn't absorb God power into his base form his base form got buffed to SSJ God level


Huxbolex2 said:


> There is if you count Heroes and XenoVerse.


Why would you?



Fused said:


> Zamasu merged with the Multiverse and was spreading into other timelines as well. So he was transcending the [Future] Multiverse and affecting the Space-Time Continuum itself.
> 
> Tell me, what is that?
> 
> The Marvel/DC wank here is so filthy and lewd


Where is your proof of this?


Fused said:


> Why?
> 
> "Multiverse+" is above Multiverse (hence the +). And Zamasu was transcending the Future multiverse and affecting other timelines as well. Hence, he wasn't just Multiverse, otherwise he wouldn't have affected the Present timeline as well.


When? Where?


OtherGalaxy said:


> multiverse+ is to affect an infinite amount of universes
> there are 12 universes in the dragon ball multiverse
> even if zamasu was a threat to all of them it wouldn't be anywhere near multiverse+


Actual multiverse level beings are laughing at Zamasu right now.


Fused said:


> Zamasu's Time Ring also connected his own original timeline (where he killed Gowasu, Goku, and his family) and the Future timeline. So that's one more timeline Zamasu would have affected.
> 
> Also, this is not downright stated. Nowhere is it stated that Zamasu affected the other timelines because of the various time warps made by the Time Machine/Ring. Furthermore, it was shown that Zamasu was capable of tearing a rift into Space-Time with the Scythe, so it's not really that far-fetched that Infinite Zamasu would be able to tear rifts into other timelines and affect them.
> 
> He's "Infinite" for a reason. It would be silly if he was limited to one timeline.


So that's 3. So can Super Buu's scream, what's your point? Except it only took destroying one timeline to kill him for good.



Masterblack06 said:


> I would like to point at out that Infinite Zamasu would never happen in marvel cause they would require him to somehow overpower Eternity, which sure as shit isn't happening


What about DC?



Volt manta said:


> Are Dragonball universes even infinite... if they aren't, then bleeding into multiple timelines wouldn't make Zamasu anything more than universal+, to say nothing of the favt that he died before he could spread into more than two timelines, which would be his cap based on NLF.
> 
> It's also a question of whether he wiped out Trunk's timeline or just Universe 6, seeing as how even Goku and Beerus's sparring didn't reach beyond whatever division separated them from the other universes... which would leave his DC at "two Universe 6 sized universes," however large that happens to be.


No, he might be Universe+ I think the whole multiverse thing is a wank. He would still be at whatever was the strongest level he showed. If he wiped out more than that then it was one at a time. I already proved it's not that big.



Masterblack06 said:


> From what I know about Marvel, Zamasu would be around herald level at best. that and infinite zamasu would never happen in marvel. thats all i wanna point out


Even if it did I'm pretty sure Tony can defeat him with the power of science, and in DC Super-Man would trap him in the glass floating through space.



Worldbreaker said:


> All this characters are well above herald tier, I would even argue this versions of Thor and Surfer (if you're generous even CGR) are stronger than Galactus


Nobody mentioned Jean Grey yet so i'm going to mention her. Jean Grey stomps.


----------



## Fused (Aug 26, 2021)

Don't make a thread about Zamasu then. Zamasu is literally my favourite fictional character, if you make a thread about him of course I'll reply.


----------



## Reznor (Aug 26, 2021)

Fused said:


> Don't make a thread about Zamasu then. Zamasu is literally my favourite fictional character, if you make a thread about him of course I'll reply.



I'm just here to watch :dbmpopcorn


----------



## Volt manta (Aug 26, 2021)

Artist said:


> That changes nothing of what I said. Also, it wasn't a spar it was a beatdown. He also didn't absorb God power into his base form his base form got buffed to SSJ God level
> 
> Why would you?
> 
> ...


Your reply to me is essentially what I was saying... embodying two finite universes would make him universal+ not multiverse

As far as DC goes, he's clearly in the skyfather tier. What bends him over is his low speed (relatively speaking) and lack of hax resistances that make it so that even characters he could smash to pieces could bend him over backwards... hence the arguments, I'd imagine.


----------



## Sleepless (Aug 26, 2021)

Literal cannon fodder.


----------



## Artist (Aug 28, 2021)

Masterblack06 said:


> The main point i was making is that Zamasu ain't shit


----------



## Artist (Aug 28, 2021)

The Runner said:


> Its not so much about bloating the Herald’s  destructive capacity as much as it is an indictment about how lacking Zamasu is in terms of hax
> 
> you don’t even need a herald, Xavier can mindfuck Zamasu no problem


Santa also counts as Marvel


Masterblack06 said:


> Surfer Black isnt him amped btw, thats just how he is now his body got stained black by his encounter with Knull. So hes just stuck being Black now. and CGR isnt an "amped" version of a character. Hes his own character and hes a Herald of Galactus
> 
> Surfer and CGR are both the top of "Herald Tier" vastly outstripping the others within that same tier. Thats why I said Zamasu would be Herald Tier because he aint escaping that shit with the two of them blocking the way


And we all know Goku isn't Black.






Fang said:


> In all seriousness besides Fused being wrong as usual and wanking shit, Merged/Fused Zamasu and even "Infinite"/Gigyas wannabe Zamasu post getting sodomized by Future Trunks Spirit Bomb Sword of Hope, isn't really that impressive by cosmic standards in DC or Marvel:
> 
> - like Jogga said, a big part of Zamasu merging with the universe and trying to spread from one timeline to another was because of a combination of Goku Black's use of the time ring to break the rules and travel back in time (we literally see in the anime that after a short period of time into Black vs Goku in the present, the future was forcibly trying to pull Black back to his timeline)
> - there are multitudes of characters who could erase "infinite" Zamasu with a literal hand wave and bukkake hard enough to wipe out every single multiverse of every single alternate timeline in Dragon Ball Super, Xenoverse, and SDBH all at the same time
> - Hell if Franklin Richards was involved, you'd have him create a Vegito Blue out of nowhere to cosmically bitch slap Merged Zamasu into nothingness just for the memes


Hulk would just thunderclap and stop him from spreading that



Juan said:


> shut the fuck up man


Is the joke not funny anymore now that it's on you?



Volt manta said:


> Your reply to me is essentially what I was saying... embodying two finite universes would make him universal+ not multiverse
> 
> As far as DC goes, he's clearly in the skyfather tier. What bends him over is his low speed (relatively speaking) and lack of hax resistances that make it so that even characters he could smash to pieces could bend him over backwards... hence the arguments, I'd imagine.


Not really because there's a big difference between a spar and a beatdown, and he's not Skyfather level not even close. What bends him over is everything. Even Batman can beat him with none of what you mentioned.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Aug 28, 2021)

@Masterblack06 @MusubiKazesaru 

Can any of you just close this thread please? No one but Artist is wasting anymore time on this shit and there is nothing left to discuss.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

